# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ms

## C77173chevry

Mail sinds kort regelmatig met een Nederlandse MS patiënt en zou graag reactie vernemen van een vrouwelijke partner van een MS patënt over het dagelijkse leven, sexuele leven, ... (hij heeft het al in vrij ernstige mate en heeft veel hulp nodig. Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo  :Smile: 

Ik kan je niet verder helpen, maar ik hoop dat je inmiddels reactie(s) hebt gehad en anders heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## AenC

hoi,
ik wil graag even reageren op bovenstaande vraag hoe het is om partner te zijn van iemand met ms.
Bij mijn man (41jr) is ongv 3 jaar geleden ms geconstateerd , het was een hele schrik,
Sinds enige tijd merken we achteruitgang bij hem , snel moe , veel pijn dag en nacht,
hoe machteloos sta je dat je er niks aan kan doen , niet de dingen meer kunnen doen wat je wel zou willen doen dit geld eigelijk voor beide partijen, alles veranderd ook sexueel, veel geven , inleveren , 
misschien dat iets heb aan wat ik nu zou ff gauw schrijf , mocht je nog vragen hebben...

gr AenC

----------


## afra1213

Ms voorkomen, let op met zoveel mogelijk light producten, 

Lees ondstaande artikel, googl nog maar eens verder op Asperaam, E-nummers enz.

ZOET VERGIF, EEN MUST OM TE LEZEN

In oktober 2001 werd mijn zus erg ziek. Ze had maagkrampen en ze had het heel zwaar. Lopen was een enorme opgave. Ze had al haar krachten nodig om uit bed te komen, zoveel pijn had ze.

In maart 2002 had ze al verschillende weefsel- en spierbiopsies ondergaan en had ze 24 verschillende medicaties voorgeschreven gekregen. De artsen konden niet vinden wat zij mankeerde en zij had zoveel pijn en was zo ziek dat ze wist dat ze ging sterven.

Zij zette haar huis, bankrekeningen, levensverzekering etc. op naam van haar dochter en regelde alles voor de verzorging van haar jongere kinderen.

Zij wilde nog één keer echt genieten en plande voor 22 maart een reisje naar Florida (voornamelijk in een rolstoel).
Op 19 maart belde ik haar hoe de meest recente tests waren verlopen en zij zei dat men bij de tests niets had gevonden, maar dat men dacht dat ze MS had.

Ik herinnerde me een e-mail die een vriend me gestuurd had en vroeg mijn zus of zij frisdrank Light dronk. Zij bevestigde dit en stond zelfs op het punt om een flesje open te maken. Ik raadde haar aan om te stoppen met het drinken van Light drankjes en e-mailde haar het artikel dat mijn vriend, advocaat van beroep, mij had toegestuurd.

Mijn zus belde me binnen 32 uur na ons telefoongesprek en vertelde me dat ze gestopt was met het drinken van Light frisdrank en dat ze kon lopen. De spierkrampen verdwenen. Ze voelde zich nog wel geen 100%, maar wel stukken beter. Ze zou met dit artikel naar haar dokter gaan en me later bellen.

Wel, ze belde me en vertelde dat haar arts verbaasd was. Hij zou al zijn MS- patienten bellen en navragen of zij kunstmatige zoetstof van wat voor soort dan ook gebruikten. Kortom, zij werd vergiftigd door het aspartaam in de Light drankjes en was letterlijk bezig dood te gaan.

Toen zij op 22 maart in Florida aankwam, hoefde zij nog maar 1 pil te slikken en dat was een pil tegen de aspartaam-vergiftiging. Zij is goed op weg naar een compleet herstel en ZE LOOPT, geen rolstoel. Dit artikel redde haar leven.

Als er op een label "SUIKERVRIJ" staat : VERGEET HET!! Er zit gegarandeerd ASPARTAAM in

Ik heb verscheidene lezingen gegeven op de Wereld Milieu Conferentie over Aspartaam, op de markt gebracht als Nutrasweet en diverse andere namen.

Tijdens een lezing door de EPA was bekend gemaakt dat er in 2001 in de USA een epidemie was van MS en systemic lupus (een het gehele gestel betreffende huidziekte). Het was moeilijk te bepalen welk vergif hier de oorzaak van was. Ik stond op en vertelde dat ik daar was om een lezing juist over dat onderwerp te geven. Ik zal uitleggen waarom juist aspartaam zo gevaarlijk is.

Als de temperatuur van deze zoetstof boven de 86º Fahrenheit (32º Celcius) komt, verandert de methylalcohol in aspartaam in formaldehyde en vervolgens in mierenzuur, dat op*zijn beurt weer stofwisselingszuurvergiftiging veroorzaakt. Mierenzuur is het vergif dat voorkomt in de steek van vuurmieren.

De methanol vergiftiging lijkt heel erg veel op MS en systematische lupus. Heel veel mensen hebben de verkeerde diagnose gekregen. Ofschoon MS geen doodsvonnis betekent, is methanol vergiftiging dat wel.

Systematische lupus komt bijna net zoveel voor als MS, vooral bij Dieet Cola en Pepsi drinkers.

Het slachtoffer weet gewoonlijk niet dat aspartaam de boosdoener is. Hij of zij blijft het gebruiken; de Lupus wordt zodanig geïrriteerd dat het levensbedreigend kan worden.

Wij hebben patienten gezien waarbij de symptomen van systematische Lupus verdwenen zodra zij geen Light drank meer gebruikten. In gevallen van mensen met MS verdwijnen de meeste symptomen. We hebben veel gevallen gezien waarbij het zicht terugkwam en het gehoor aanmerkelijk verbeterde.

Dit is ook van toepassing op gevallen van tinnitus en fybromyalgie.

Gedurende een lezing zei ik: ?Als u aspartaam gebruikt en u lijdt aan fybromyalgie, krampen, pijnscheuten, gevoelloosheid in benen, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, tinnitus, gewrichtspijn, onverklaarbare depressie, angstaanvallen, onduidelijk spreken, vertroebeld zicht of geheugenverlies, dan heeft u waarschijnlijk een aspartaam-vergiftiging.

Mensen stonden op gedurende mijn lezing en zeiden: ik heb sommige van deze symptomen, is het omkeerbaar?

JA! JA! JA! Stop met het drinken van Light drank en wees alert op aspartaam op voedsellabels. Veel producten worden hiermee versterkt. Dit is een serieus probleem.

Dr. Espart (een van mijn sprekers) merkte op dat zoveel mensen symptomatisch schijnen te zijn voor MS en dat, gedurende zijn recente bezoek aan een ziekenhuis, een verpleegster hem meldde, dat 6 van haar vrienden, allemaal zware Cola Light verslaafden, allen de diagnose MS hadden gekregen. Dit kan geen toeval meer zijn.

Light dranken zijn geen dieetproducten. Het is een chemisch gewijzigd, veelvoudig sodium (zout) en aspartaam bevattend product, dat juist maakt dat je verlangt naar koolhydraten. Het lijkt er eerder op dat je juist meer gaat wegen. Deze producten bevatten formaldehyde, wat opgeslagen wordt in de vetcellen, vooral op de heupen en dijen. Formaldehyde is absoluut vergif en wordt voornamelijk gebruikt om lichaamsweefsel te conserveren. Veel producten die wij elke dag gebruiken bevatten deze stof, die wij niet in ons lichaam zouden moeten opslaan.

Dr. Roberts vermeldde in zijn lezingen dat, eenmaal verlost van de ?dieetproducten? en met geen beduidende toename van oefeningen, zijn patiënten een gemiddelde van 19 pond verloren gedurende een proefperiode.

Aspartaam is vooral gevaarlijk voor diabetici. Wij ondervonden dat sommige artsen, die meenden dat zij een patiënt hadden met retinopathie, in feite te maken hadden met symptomen veroorzaakt door aspartaam. De aspartaam zorgt dat de bloedsuiker oncontroleerbaar wordt.

Dientengevolge kunnen diabetici lijden aan acuut geheugenverlies tengevolge van het feit dat aspartaamzuur en phenytalaline neurotoxisch zijn als ze zonder de andere aminozuren worden genomen die nodig zijn voor een goede balans.

Diabetes behandelen gaat helemaal over BALANS. Vooral bij diabetici passeert het aspartaam de bloed/hersenen grens en maakt dan de neuronen van de hersenen slechter. Het veroorzaakt dan diverse soorten van hersenbeschadiging, infarcten, depressie, manische depressie, paniek-aanvallen, oncontroleerbare woede-aanvallen!!!

Consumptie van aspartaam veroorzaakt deze zelfde symptomen ook bij niet-diabetici. Documentatie en observatie onthullen ook dat duizenden kinderen met de diagnose ADD en ADHD een complete omslag kregen in hun gedrag als deze chemische producten niet meer gebruikt werden. Zogenaamde gedragsveranderende medicijnen (Ritalin e.a.) zijn niet meer langer nodig. De waarheid is dat ze eigenlijk in de eerste plaats nooit nodig waren. De meeste van deze kinderen werden dagelijks vergiftigd met juist het voedsel dat* beter voor hen zou zijn dan suiker.

Het vermoeden bestaat ook dat de aspartaam in duizenden pallets met Coke en Pepsi Light drank, die gedronken werd door mannen en vrouwen in de Golfoorlog, gedeeltelijk schuld heeft aan het wel bekende Golfoorlog syndroom.

Dr. Roberts waarschuwt dat het geboortegebreken kan veroorzaken, zoals verstandelijke handicaps, als het gebruikt wordt gedurende de tijd van conceptie of de zwangerschap.

Kinderen lopen vooral het risico van neurologische kwalen en zouden NOOIT kunstmatige zoetstof moeten krijgen. Er zijn verscheidene gevallen bekend van kinderen die lijden aan epileptische aanvallen en andere neurologische storingen die rechtstreeks veroorzaakt worden door het gebruik van dit dodelijke vergif.

Hierin ligt het probleem. Er was een hoorzitting van het Congres waar grote bezwaren werden ingediend tegen het gebruik van aspartaam.Sinds deze hoorzitting zijn er nog twee gevolgd en nog steeds is er nog niets aan gedaan. De medicijnen en chemische lobbies hebben veel in de melk te brokkelen.

Helaas is het patent van MONSANTO op aspartaam verlopen. Er zijn nu meer dan 6000 producten op de markt die dit dodelijke chemische product bevatten en er zullen er nog meer worden geïntroduceerd. Iedereen wil een stukje van de Aspartaam-cake. Ik kan u verzekeren dat Monsanto, de uitvinder van aspartaam, weet hoe dodelijk het is.

En is het niet ironisch dat Monsanto o.a. de Amerikaanse Diabetes Vereniging, de Amerikaanse Dieet Vereniging en de Conferentie van het Amerikaanse College van Artsen sponsort?

Dit is onlangs aan het licht gebracht in de New York Times. Bovengenoemde organisaties kunnen geen kritiek leveren of hun link met Monsanto bekend maken, omdat zij geld krijgen van de voedselindustrie en achter hun producten moeten staan.

Senator Howard Metzenbaum schreef en presenteerde een wetsontwerp, dat men labelwaarschuwingen moest aanbrengen op producten die aspartaam bevatten, vooral voor wat betreft zwangere vrouwen, kinderen en babies. Het wetsontwerp zou ook onafhankelijke studies moeten instellen over de bekende gevaren en de bestaande problemen bij de bevolking betreffende aanvallen, veranderingen in de hersenen, neurologische veranderingen en gedragssymptomen.

Het wetsontwerp werd afgewezen.

Het is bekend dat de machtige medicijnen en chemische lobbies hier verantwoordelijk voor zijn door de 'honden' van ziekte en dood los te laten op een argeloos en ongeïnformeerd publiek.

Wel, u bent nu geïnformeerd. U HEEFT HET RECHT OM DIT TE WETEN!!!

----------


## afra1213

Nog even een kleine toevoeging op bevenstaand artikel

Daarnaast wil ik u nog wijzen op twee voorbeelden geven van mijn eigen ervaring: 
Een oogarts vertelde tegen een vrouw dat het slechte zicht in haar ogen veroorzaakt wordt doordat de bloeddoorstroming naar de ogen het probleem is. 

Deze vrouw krijgt uiteindelijk bloedverdunners. 

Dit blijkt niet te werken. 

Uiteindelijk verteld iemand dat dit veroorzaakt wordt door cola light, ik begrijp dat je dit moeilijk kan begrijpen dat dit waar kan zijn. Immers alle stoffen in cola zijn goedgekeurd (E nummers) o.a. Aspertaam.

Echter als deze kennis van mij hiermee stopt ging dit snel genezen. Je zal begrijpen dat de Coca Cola Company niet blij is met deze ervaring en inmiddels de ervaring van veel meer mensen. 

Voorbeeld 2
Mijn neefje van 14 jaar had al twee jaar uitslag op zijn benen en kan de dermataloog dit na twee jaar niet genezen. Iemand vertelde hem te stoppen met cola te drinken en na 1 kruidenkuur waren na enkele weken
deze plekken op zijn huid weggetrokken.

Ik heb dit met mijn eigen ogen gezien !!!! 

Dus is mag volmondig te beweren dat cola vergift is voor mensen die een zwakke alvleesklier hebben

----------


## fairytale30

Nou, ik wil dan toch even een opmerking geven op jou zin waar in jij schrijft : DUS IK MAG VOLMONDIG BEWEREN DAT COLA VERGIF IS VOOR MENSEN DIE EEN ZWAKKE ALVLEESKLIER HEBBEN.
Ben het er aan de ene kant mee eens, maar aan de andere kant ook totaal niet.
Ik ben zelf alvleesklier patiente, en ik weet heel goed wat ik wel of niet mag.
AF en TOE een paar keer per week een glas cola ( 4 x per week ofzo ) mag gerust. Er is daarmee geen nood aan de man. Evenals aspertaam etc, ook dat mag je gerust hebben, maar wel in MINDERE maten. Dus niet overdreven veel.
Dus of cola nou gif is of niet, een alvleesklier patiente mag gerust cola drinken

liefs

----------


## afra1213

Ik heb met eigen ogen ervaren dat dit bij deze twee mensen ging genezen en dat cola de oorzaak was van deze problemen. Het is natuurlijk je goed recht om dit advies te negeren.

aFra 1213

----------


## fairytale30

> Ik heb met eigen ogen ervaren dat dit bij deze twee mensen ging genezen en dat cola de oorzaak was van deze problemen. Het is natuurlijk je goed recht om dit advies te negeren.
> 
> aFra 1213


Precies, je hebt het met eigen ogen gezien bij 2 mensen.
Maar 2 mensen is niet zoveel op de honderden mensen.
Er zijn honderden mensen die iets aan de alvleesklier hebben, waaronder ik dus.
En dan is 2 mensen waarbij het zus of zo verliep, echt niet veel.
Je advies negeer ik zeker weten niet. Enkel en alleen vindt ik dat je niet stellig mag beweren dat cola vergif is voor mensen met alvleesklier problemen.
Want als dat daadwerkelijk zo zou zijn, dan zouden alle alvleesklier patienten problemen ondervinden toch.
En aangezien dat dit dus niet het geval is, lijkt het me niet dat cola puur vergif is.

----------


## afra1213

Ik schreef:

"Dus is mag volmondig te beweren dat cola vergift is voor mensen die een zwakke alvleesklier hebben"

Ik schreef niet "dat het vergif was voor mensen die afvleesklierproblemen hebben".

De problemen bij deze twee mensen zijn veroorzaakt door deze coca cola dit is duidelijk bewezen. Het is dus niet te ontkennen, als er mensen zijn die deze problemen niet hebben zegt dit niet dat het niet dat cola niet schadelijk is.

----------


## Flogiston

Hoe bedoel je, "het is duidelijk bewezen"? Ik zie helemaal geen bewijs.

Je noemt twee gevallen.

In het ene geval een vrouw die slecht ziet doordat de doorbloeding van de ogen slecht is. Het is bekend dat zulke klachten, zeker in de beginfase, komen en gaan - soms zie je een tijdje wat slechter, dan gaat het ineens weer een stuk beter en zie je weer normaal. Dat herhaalt zich een paar keer, tot de verslechtering definitief is (als je er niets aan doet).

Deze vrouw zat volgens jou net in zo'n periode van verminderd zicht. Toen stopte ze met cola light, en toen zag ze weer beter.

Jij zegt nu: ze zag weer beter _doordat_ ze geen cola light meer dronk.

Ik zeg: ze zag weer beter _nadat_ ze geen cola light meer dronk. Maar als ze juist méér cola light was gaan drinken, zou ze ook beter zijn gaan zien. Immers, zulke klachten komen en gaan, je hebt slechtere en betere periodes.

Het andere geval dat je noemt is een neefje, midden in zijn puberteit, met wat uitslag op de benen.

Zulke uitslag is heel normaal, vooral in de puberteit. Dat komt door alle hormonale veranderingen. Ook stress heeft ermee te maken - stress die de jongen vroeger niet kende, maar nu wel, doordat nu de meisjes ineens interessant beginnen te worden.

Juist in die periode is lichte uitslag iets dat komt en gaat. Het hangt af van de hormonen, van de stress, en zelfs van het weer.

Dat de plekken toevallig weggingen nadat hij wat kruiden had genomen, kan dus heel goed toeval zijn geweest. Wat daar vooral voor pleit is dat dit effect anders al lang zou zijn gezien door de medici - en dat is het niet.

- - - - - -

Goed, dit was een uitgebreide uitleg. Ik wil maar zeggen: jij zegt dat je 'bewijs' hebt, maar ik zie geen enkel bewijs. Ik heb geprobeerd zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen _waarom_ ik het geen bewijs vind.

Zou je willen vertellen wat jouw idee hierover is? Daar ben ik namelijk wel benieuwd naar.

----------


## christel1

Afra, 
Mijn neef van nu 30 heeft al van zijn 17de MS, toen bestonden er nog maar heel weinig lightproducten en hij had die ook niet nodig want hij was een heel gezonde jongeman, zonder overgewicht, zonder slechte eetgewoontes, deed aan sport, is heel intelligent (wou gaan studeren voor burgelijk ingenieur, daarvoor moet je een wiskunde knobbel hebben) . 
En ineens slaat het noodlot toe bij hem. In het begin kwam het in fases, soms zag hij heel slecht en kreeg hij zijn oog niet meer open, dan ineens had hij een verlamd been of een verlamde arm maar niet constant. Soms had hij gedurende maanden geen opstoot en dan ineens een paar opstoten na elkaar. 
Bij je zus is dus niet effectief MS vastegesteld... en dat geeft natuurlijk een heel vertekend beeld van je verhaal. 
Bij mijn neef is wel degelijk MS vastegesteld en nu leeft hij al 13 jaar met deze vreselijke ziekte. Mijn broer en zijn vrouw hebben ook hospitalen afgelopen voor er 1 dokter/specialist met het verdict MS afkwam, heeft meer dan een jaar geduurd. 
Nu is hij al jaren rolstoel gekluisterd en door de week verblijft hij in de MS kliniek hier in België waar hij kine en andere therapie krijgt, ook zijn medicatie en geloof me hij slikt er heel veel en moest het anders kunnen hij zou niets liever willen, hij is voor 90 % invalide verklaard en dat wil al veel zeggen. Mijn broer heeft heel zijn huis verbouwd om zijn zoon toch nog onderdak te kunnen geven ook al is het soms heel moeilijk voor hen (chapeau broer voor de zorgen die je aan je zoon geeft). De lijdensweg die die jongen al afgelegd heeft is met geen pen te beschrijven en als alles zo makkelijk op te lossen was door het niet drinken van light dranken of het niet eten van light producten dan zou het leven er veel mooier uitzien, spijtig genoeg zijn dit maar fabeltjes... Dus geloof zo maar niet wat jij schrijft hoor..... volgens mij is het gewoon uit de lucht gegrepen. Daarbij mijn tweelingzus is gestorven aan kanker en die dronk ook geen lightproducten, had een gezonde levensstijl, gezonde voeding, niet roker.... en geen overgewicht, ja dat is dus allemaal dikke pech hebben zeker ?

----------

